# is it too much driveing



## less than five (Jan 23, 2014)

I have to drive two hrs to race. been thinking of getting out of racing. but should I? would any of you other racers do the driving? give me some info, guys. remember two hrs to drive home. thanks.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

WHAT? Where do you live?


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

I run a traveling series in western PA, with only one track in Ohio (I'm near Akron). Every track is a minimum two-hour drive on the tour, with the farthest being 3 1/2 hours away (the Ohio track is 45 minutes away).

Luckily (for now), we're only racing once a month.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

You kinda do whatcha gotta do to do whatcha love to do.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

less than five said:


> I have to drive two hrs to race. been thinking of getting out of racing. but should I? would any of you other racers do the driving? give me some info, guys. remember two hrs to drive home. thanks.


Springfield, Ohio? There is a track in town....The ROAR Regionals were just there earlier this month.
If it wasn't there I'd be going to Cincinnati, Toledo, Indy or Cleveland to race. I just didn't race/practice as often when I had the long drives


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

if you love to race, and can afford it.. so what?

some of us race 1/4 scale and have several thousand in just the car and stuff.. 
making it harder to travel... just go when you have the money....

for me once a month .. instead of every week.
but for me.. the track is 30 minutes each way.

. 
some years ago... I raced on Friday Night and Sunday afternoon... each way was 45 min... so 45 minutes times 4. also cost of racing.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Nov 5, 2010)

chuck_thehammer said:


> if you love to race, and can afford it.. so what?
> 
> some of us race 1/4 scale and have several thousand in just the car and stuff..
> making it harder to travel... just go when you have the money....
> ...


And that is why you are such a good driver Chuck. :thumbsup:

_____________________
Andy Liu "Flyin' Hawaiian"

2014 Teams/Sponsors:
Serpent America/Novarossi/Desoto Racing
Sweep Racing USA
RadioPost
Murnan Modified Motors
VP Powermaster Fuel
BuKu performance Products
SpeedPassion
IGT Hobbies


----------

